# Artificial tadpole deposit site



## Frog Town (Oct 8, 2013)

These things are used to hold a flower stem with a little bit of water. They would seem to be a real close approximation of a Bromeliad axil.









I have a Exo Terra 12x12x18 with a lot of Neoregalias in it, but they have small axils and the water they collect is just nasty. It's a heavily planted tank. I've only had one froglet appear, completely raised inside the enclosure. I'm wondering if maybe there were others and they just didn't survive. These are R. imitator "Varadero" I'm talking about. I do have two eggs I'm watching and I also have two other froglets from the pair.

I have read of people using PVC pipe for the same purpose.


----------



## darterfrog4774 (Apr 24, 2014)

Have you tried film canisters?


----------



## Frog Town (Oct 8, 2013)

darterfrog4774 said:


> Have you tried film canisters?


I have film canisters all over the place inside the enclosure, both black and clear. They've never used them except sometimes they sleep in them at night.

If they ever deposit a tadpole in one of them I'll update this post.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I've been using the slightly larger clear, cut flower tubes for my Pumilio. They work just fine. I got them from NEHERP.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Sometimes they prefer a slightly larger deposition site. If you have a dog, the beneful prepared meal containers make good in-tank deposition sites for frogs that may want a larger deposition site. They can easily be removed and tadpole reared elsewhere or left in the tank to metamorph. I've had frogs like truncatus readily accept them. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Itsalltender (Sep 6, 2014)

I would try those plant stakes but they would probably like a bigger site to lay them.


----------



## prairiehugger (Aug 12, 2014)

When I was in Panama a previous biologist had placed dozens of artificial oviposition sites along trees in an area frequented by O. pumilio. They were very similar to the ones in the first post. Most of these tubes had tadpoles in them. They had been put up several years before I made it to the forest so I did not have a chance to ask more information about them. I was not able to find a publication either.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/81465-bromeliads-vs-film-canisters.html



prairiehugger said:


> When I was in Panama a previous biologist had placed dozens of artificial oviposition sites along trees in an area frequented by O. pumilio. They were very similar to the ones in the first post. Most of these tubes had tadpoles in them. They had been put up several years before I made it to the forest so I did not have a chance to ask more information about them. I was not able to find a publication either.


Click the link below and check out Leaf Litter _Volume_ 4 _Issue_ 1 for more information on J.P.'s research...
LEAF LITTER MAGAZINE â€” Tree Walkers International


----------



## prairiehugger (Aug 12, 2014)

randommind said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/81465-bromeliads-vs-film-canisters.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for the article, that would be the exact location I mention in my first post.

Thanks again.


----------



## Frog Town (Oct 8, 2013)

Ed said:


> Sometimes they prefer a slightly larger deposition site. If you have a dog, the beneful prepared meal containers make good in-tank deposition sites for frogs that may want a larger deposition site. They can easily be removed and tadpole reared elsewhere or left in the tank to metamorph. I've had frogs like truncatus readily accept them.
> 
> Some comments
> 
> Ed


I've seen that word "Dog" once before. What is that?

randommond- Thanks for the link to that post and Article.


----------

